# sami band weaving begins in Braids and Bands



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Sami band online weaving tutorial begins in Braids and Bands yahoogroup
Look in the files area to see equipment list and first tutorial pdf's
http://uk.groups.yahoo.com/group/braids_and_bands/files/On-Line Tutorials/

You will have to register in the group to view and download the files.
Registration is free.

Braids and Bands yahoogroup is one activity of The Braid Society
http://www.braidsociety.com

Have a good day!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh, thank you Franco. This is just the Society for me to research. 
I have been wanting to do some braiding and this is a great resource. :kissy:


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

You're welcome!

Have a good day!


----------

